# tire sizes - read the sticky



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it to a tire shop you trust and ask them about both the cracking - a small amount is OK and the tire size.


----------



## ckalli (Sep 7, 2014)

obermd said:


> Take it to a tire shop you trust and ask them about both the cracking - a small amount is OK and the tire size.


they just say go with the same size.


----------

